# Waffen SS



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Here is the finished 1/16 scale Airborne Miniatures figure painted with Vallejo acrylics:

http://www.armor.se/forum/uploaded/buddho/2007919053_waf10.JPG

http://www.armor.se/forum/uploaded/buddho/20079190621_waf20.JPG

All comments, criticisms welcome!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

You certainly do know your "Autumn Oak" camo; another great job! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

nicely done


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

More painting I'd be afraid to even try!


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Thank you 3!


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

I like it! WW2...Waffen SS and NW Europe Allies is my other favorites to model.
Well done this figure.

DLM


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Great job, excellent detail painting. Not being an expert in these matters, I'm curious about the large yellow weapon he's holding -- is it some type of antitank grenade launcher?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Exactly. It's a "Panzerfaust," or, literally "armor fist."


----------



## Mozam (Apr 14, 2004)

nice work, great weathering on the lower part of the body.


----------



## JasonZ (Jul 17, 2007)

nice work


----------

